# anyone else having hard time starting a ms361 stihl



## CTBurner (Dec 15, 2011)

hello all, i have a 2 year old ms361 i bought new. i love the saw, but it is hard to start. 4-5 pulls with chock on, then it starts to run. flip to run 4-5 more pulls, now it quit all together.  i can start it and it revs up and dies, over and over again, lightly used saw, i always put fresh 93 mixed gas in , used at least once per month, i have 2 times cleaned the carb since this started, new plug, clean air filter , good spark. i  would use this saw more but i keep grabbing the 260 pro. i use the 361 on 20" diameter wood and up. i probable should take to dealer but i figure it will kill $125.00 and i cant do that now, any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure that the carb to boot clamp didn't come loose & that there are no intake leaks from the filter to the cylinder(try to wiggle the carb & carefully push on the boot clamp with a screwdriver. Check the fuel line from carb all the way to tank filter for cracks. Is fuel line tight on carb barb fitting? Randy


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 15, 2011)

classic fuel line problem

Rob


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 15, 2011)

Decompression valve?

S


----------



## Mmaul (Dec 15, 2011)

Mine has always started like that, its also two years old but I would say heavy use. definetly change plug, if you havent already, and check fuel lines. When you say cleaned carberator does that mean you have removed it?


----------



## CTBurner (Dec 15, 2011)

MMaul said:
			
		

> Mine has always started like that, its also two years old but I would say heavy use. definetly change plug, if you havent already, and check fuel lines. When you say cleaned carberator does that mean you have removed it?



yes i removed carb


----------



## Mmaul (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure all the rubber hoses are connected well with no cracks. And reset to factory setting to get it going and adjust from there.


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 15, 2011)

Reving up and then dies is the fuel line it starts sucking air as you rev it up. I have replaced a ton of these.


Rob


----------



## oldspark (Dec 15, 2011)

So far mine starts very easy, not used much but a  little over a year old, I think mine starts better with out using the decompression button.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 15, 2011)

you're not new to saws, but if your starting procedure is as you have typed it, then you are doing it wrong.

Full choke = couple pulls ('til it starts to gurgle)
Half-Choke = couple more pulls ('til it takes off)
Trigger = give it a few revs (this pulls it out of half-choke)


----------



## smokinj (Dec 15, 2011)

You miss the first pop on a 361 its going to load up with fuel like a big dog!


----------



## Dill (Dec 15, 2011)

I would agree with the new fuel lines and fuel filter, I end up doing mine once a year or so.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> You miss the first pop on a 361 its going to load up with fuel like a big dog!


Had a Husky like that, you really had to listen for the first pop, Randy


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 15, 2011)

Before you take anything else apart, check for spark immediately after it dies.  A weak/failing ignition module would cause the symptoms you mention.  Especially if you can't restart it after it dies and it starts after you let it sit for awhile.

If it's dying after you get it started and you can re-start it right away, then I'd check over the diaphragms in the carb very thoroughly.  Even better, just throw a diaphragm/gasket kit in it.  Pressure test the fuel line if you can't spot any pinholes visually.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 15, 2011)

Loosen the gas cap.  Maybe a plugged vent?  Seen that before on other saws.  Dunno where the vent is on a 361 and if it's prone to getting plugged.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 15, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Before you take anything else apart, check for spark immediately after it dies.  A weak/failing ignition module would cause the symptoms you mention.  Especially if you can't restart it after it dies and it starts after you let it sit for awhile.
> 
> If it's dying after you get it started and you can re-start it right away, then I'd check over the diaphragms in the carb very thoroughly.  Even better, just throw a diaphragm/gasket kit in it.  Pressure test the fuel line if you can't spot any pinholes visually.


That describes my 346xp to a T. It runs for 10 minutes, dies & can't restart, let it cool & it starts right up. I have a coil on order for it, Randy


----------



## CTBurner (Dec 15, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> you're not new to saws, but if your starting procedure is as you have typed it, then you are doing it wrong.
> 
> Full choke = couple pulls ('til it starts to gurgle)
> Half-Choke = couple more pulls ('til it takes off)
> Trigger = give it a few revs (this pulls it out of half-choke)



yes i wrote starting order wrong, i do it as you mentioned


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 15, 2011)

CTBurner said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I figured, but I just thought I'd check. I know you aren't new to saw starting, but sometimes it helps to start at the beginning.


----------



## JeffT (Dec 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> You miss the first pop on a 361 its going to load up with fuel like a big dog!


Jay got that right.My 361 always starts like a champ but I have a friend that's hard of hearing and he constantly floods his 361.Just can't hear the pop.


----------



## wetwood (Dec 16, 2011)

JeffT said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couple years ago my oldest son did that to my 361, then he grabbed the 250 and flooded it to. We spent the rest of the day with the 180 whittling on a large oak I had just felled. Next day those saws were still flooded and we were messing with that same oak. My younger son said We are not doing this again, grabbed the 361, left the gas off and  pulled and pulled and pulled till he cleared out the cylinder. He then set the choke and it started right up. Did the same to the 250 and we were done in no time.


----------



## Piston (Dec 16, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> So far mine starts very easy, not used much but a  little over a year old, I think mine starts better with out using the decompression button.




My 361 starts every time when I don't use the decomp valve.  It's a lot easier to hear that first pop after 5 pulls or so, then starts up 2 pulls later.  If your using the decomp valve try starting without it, probably not that easy of a fix but thought I'd chime in.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2011)

Piston said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will keep that in mind because I miss it alot..........After running the bigger saws!


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 16, 2011)

Piston said:
			
		

> My 361 starts every time when I don't use the decomp valve.  It's a lot easier to hear that *first pop after 5 pulls or so, then starts up 2 pulls later*.


Damn!  7 pulls?  Here I've been threatening to trade in my old Partner on a new Stihl if'n when it takes more than 5 pulls to start the old girl.  7 pulls for a new Stihl?  Is the 362 any better?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 16, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Piston said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



361 will start a little harder than most saw, but the pull are not hard. 7 pulls on an 880 your already tired 7 on a 361 no big deal. Once its warm one pull all day.


----------



## Piston (Dec 17, 2011)

> Damn!  7 pulls?  Here I've been threatening to trade in my old Partner on a new Stihl if'n when it takes more than 5 pulls to start the old girl.  7 pulls for a new Stihl?  Is the 362 any better?



Not trying to sound rude or anything, but are you serious or joking?  If someone is going to tote around a 15lb saw all day, either cutting firewood, bucking logs, or cutting brush, or anyone of the other numerous jobs we all do, I think pulling a cord 7 times vs. 2 or 3 to start a saw is the last thing that people are gonna worry about.  

If that's the case, I'd suggest one of those cute little electric saws for you.   :lol: 


However, I imagine you were being sarcastic


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2011)

Piston said:
			
		

> > Damn!  7 pulls?  Here I've been threatening to trade in my old Partner on a new Stihl if'n when it takes more than 5 pulls to start the old girl.  7 pulls for a new Stihl?  Is the 362 any better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your line of reasoning and would like to subscribe to your newsletter. I think the same thing everytime I read a post complaining about cold starts. We aren't talking 12 or 15, which might indicate a problem with the saw. I'd venture a guess that if you are under 8 you are in the realm of normal, even for a good saw. I usually get mine going in 4 pulls sometimes 5-6.


----------



## MofoG23 (Dec 17, 2011)

My 361 is very consistent - you could set your watch to it.

4 pulls with full choke (on the 4th it burps) - rare occasion the 3rd pull burps.
2 pulls with half choke (on the 2nd pull it fires up)

seriously though, damn near every cold start is that exact process and number of pulls.


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 17, 2011)

You guys need to go Husquvarna my process is primer bulb 2-3 times set the choke two pulls and its running.


----------



## Piston (Dec 17, 2011)

Edited original post as to not offend anyone.....







CTburner, 
Have you made any progress with your original issue?


----------



## wetwood (Dec 17, 2011)

Stihl saws are no different than any other saw. You have to master the choke or your going to have problems. If you choke a warm engine it will flood. All my saws start on the 1st or 2nd pull after warmed up and 3rd or 4th if they have been setting a few weeks. When my son flooded both saws he did it by setting them to full choke with warm engines.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 17, 2011)

Piston said:
			
		

> Not trying to sound rude or anything, but are you serious or joking?  If someone is going to tote around a 15lb saw all day, either cutting firewood, bucking logs, or cutting brush, or anyone of the other numerous jobs we all do, I think pulling a cord 7 times vs. 2 or 3 to start a saw is the last thing that people are gonna worry about.
> 
> If that's the case, I'd suggest one of those cute little electric saws for you.   :lol:
> 
> ...


No, I was serious but you missed my point.  First off, I've been toting this saw around for decades now so shaving a pound or two in and of itself is no justification to replace it.  If I told the wife that I'm buying that new Stihl cuz it's lighter, she'd tell me to lose 20 pounds of beer belly.  This, the same girl that spent thousands on her bicycles cuz they are lighter.

There needs to be some cut-off point where one can say "time for a new saw".  For me it just happens to be the frustration of having something that is unreliably hard to start.  Who honestly has not thought of throwing their saw in anger.  Irrational maybe, but the more times I pull the cord the less confident I am that it will start and that I flooded it.  Others have since said that the Stihl is very consistent and consistency is more important than the actual pull count.  For the most part my old saw is consistent.

2 pulls full choke and it burbles.
2 pulls half choke and if I get to the choke and throttle right, it's running.
1 more pull if I didn't get it right.
Any more pulls and I'm angry with myself and with the saw.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 17, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Piston said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats just not normal on a 361. 7 pulls on it, isnt hard either. It is also the only stihl saw I have own thats like that. Once started it is a bad @ss saw.


----------



## lukem (Dec 17, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds about like mine.  When cold, 4 pulls on full choke til it pops, then 2 pulls on run.  When warm first pull every time.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 17, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea,If you cant pull a 361 7 times its time to give up firewood...lol


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 17, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> lukem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, and if you can't tote around a 15lb saw all day, it's time to give up firewood too.

It's not about the 7 pulls... it's knowing whether you need to go back to full choke, or half choke, or fast idle, or full throttle for more pulls only to realize you had the switch on kill.  DOH!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 17, 2011)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not on a 361 (or any stihl I have owned and I have had most of them) its always full till she pops then half. Miss the pop and its a long day.


----------



## CTYank (Dec 17, 2011)

Piston said:
			
		

> Let's keep this thread on track and not derail it to another useless husky vs. stihl debate.....
> 
> CTburner,
> Have you made any progress with your original issue?



We got us a cat-herder.

Some folks thought-processes don't necessarily follow mine, or yours, but I'm not going to direct anyone. Great country, America.


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 18, 2011)

Piston said:
			
		

> Let's keep this thread on track and not derail it to another useless husky vs. stihl debate.....
> 
> CTburner,
> Have you made any progress with your original issue?




Didn't know we had to follow *your* rules


----------



## Piston (Dec 18, 2011)

> Didnâ€™t know we had to follow your rules




Edited my original post as to not offend anyone....


----------



## Dieselhead (Dec 18, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> My 361 is very consistent - you could set your watch to it.
> 
> 4 pulls with full choke (on the 4th it burps) - rare occasion the 3rd pull burps.
> 2 pulls with half choke (on the 2nd pull it fires up)
> ...



same here, 3 year old 361


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 19, 2011)

estang said:
			
		

> You guys need to go Husquvarna my process is primer bulb 2-3 times set the choke two pulls and its running.



Some truth here, lack of a primer adds a few yanks to a cold start, My 034 is the same way.  Not every husky has a primer tho and the ones without are the same way.  My buddy's 272XP is just as cold-blooded as my 034.


----------



## CTBurner (Jan 12, 2012)

I want to thank you all for all the help. i finally received new fuel line and when i changed it i found a small split in old fuel line. new fuel line and it runs great.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 12, 2012)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> classic fuel line problem
> 
> Rob


Props to Rob (Reply #2) for calling it first!

Props to you for getting it up and going again. Ain't the interwebs great?


----------



## CTBurner (Jan 13, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes props to Rob, and i lean heavy on interwebs for repairs to all my toys and tools


----------



## Brogan007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Kinda on the same subject as original poster....I have a new Stihl 362, and was scared about having starting issues.
Never had such an easy starting saw.  Cold, 2 pulls, burp, then one pull, fires up.  Warm, one pull.
Idle saw for 30 secs...and away she goes.
LOVE the beastie.


----------



## Jags (Jan 13, 2012)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> My 361 is very consistent - you could set your watch to it.
> 
> 4 pulls with full choke (on the 4th it burps) - rare occasion the 3rd pull burps.
> 2 pulls with half choke (on the 2nd pull it fires up)
> ...



Every single time.  Without failure, this is exactly how my 361 responds.  EVERY time (cold start).


----------



## Spikem (Mar 31, 2013)

wetwood said:


> Couple years ago my oldest son did that to my 361, then he grabbed the 250 and flooded it to. We spent the rest of the day with the 180 whittling on a large oak I had just felled. Next day those saws were still flooded and we were messing with that same oak. *My younger son said We are not doing this again, grabbed the 361, left the gas off and pulled and pulled and pulled till he cleared out the cylinder.* He then set the choke and it started right up. Did the same to the 250 and we were done in no time.


 
What does "...left the gas off and pulled and pulled and pulled till he cleared out the cylinder" mean?

I'm also having the problem with the 361 in which after I have it running for a while and turn it off that I have significant difficulty in restarting it.


----------



## lukem (Mar 31, 2013)

Spikem said:


> What does "...left the gas off and pulled and pulled and pulled till he cleared out the cylinder" mean?
> 
> I'm also having the problem with the 361 in which after I have it running for a while and turn it off that I have significant difficulty in restarting it.


If the saw is warm do NOT set the choke.  What is your warm start process ?


----------



## Foragefarmer (Apr 1, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> classic fuel line problem
> 
> Rob


 

+1


----------



## Spikem (Apr 1, 2013)

lukem said:


> If the saw is warm do NOT set the choke. What is your warm start process ?


 
I put the Master Control lever to warm start, left hand on the fronthandle, pull the cord until the slack is gone and then pull.  Sometimes I use the decompression valve, sometimes I don't; if it doesn't start, I try it.  (This is all after it having started, and run, in the first place.)


----------



## lukem (Apr 1, 2013)

The decomp valve is for your benefit only...reduces effort to start but doesn't really help the saw any.

Sounds like you are doing it right...but there may be something off with the saw.  Mine takes about 1/3 of a pull when warm to fire up.  You might have a fuel issue (bad line, clogged tank vent) or weak spark that's making it hard to start.

Next time after you run it for a while, shut it off, open and close the gas cap and try again.  If still hard, pull the plug and check to see if there's any noticable fuel.  Check for spark too.  If you have spark but no fuel, then might be time to start trouble-shooting the carb and/or fuel lines.


----------



## taxidermist (Apr 1, 2013)

CTBurner said:


> yes props to Rob, and i lean heavy on interwebs for repairs to all my toys and tools


Glad I could help.


----------



## Spikem (Jan 17, 2014)

It turns out the problem was hardware related, not pertaining to the method in which I was starting it.

There is a cylinder in the saw that can (and did) fracture.  While it is able to start cold, when it's warm the pieces of it expand very slightly which makes it unable to start with any consistency.

I'm posting this in the event that people run into the same issue.


----------

